# We have the bug again!!



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

I know this has been discussed a million times here but here goes again. We are thinking of adding another Hav to our family . We have Cooper, who is now 4, and is the just the most perfect little guy. We are a little worried of what he's going to think and we certainly don't want to do anything to change his wonderful personality. But our kids are getting older and moving on and we thought it would be great to get another for both us and Cooper. I think after the initial shock Coop would love it. He loves all dogs that he sees and can't wait to play with them!! We aren't sure if we should get a girl or a boy. A breeder told us that we would be better off with another boy because female Havs are very dominant and with Cooper's calm personality he may be dominated to much. Any thoughts? The breeder we are looking at has a boy and a girl available and the way the boy's personality was described to us it sounds just like Coop. 
So we're a little nervous but think we really want to move forward and we are confused about the whole boy girl thing...Help!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I believe the breeder is right. The girls tend to be the alpha and I think he needs to remain the boss If you go with another passive boy the 2 will probably be best buds! My boys love each other. I think it's great company for them. Good luck!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Forget about the dominance issue. Pick out the pup you like best, . Opposite sexes have better chances of adapting. But pick the one you like.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Lucky you! I'm still in the "thinking of adding another one or maybe not" stage.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Aahhh conflicting opinions... I know this might sound crazy but we want to make sure that adding a buddy for Cooper won't change his personality somehow because he truly is just perfect for us.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

mamcjt... this has been a topic of discussion for quite a while


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

I am certainly not an expert but we have two males and they are the best of buddies. We have fostered two females and neither of our boys warmed up to the females.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Kim that's what we'd hope for...that they would become best buds. Do you think it's any different with Cooper being 4 as opposed to him being a year or two old?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Donna, here are some questions to ask yourself. 
Adding a second dog Pat Miller http://www.thebark.com/content/bringing-home-second-dog

http://blogs.dogster.com/dog-training/are-you-ready-for-a-second-dog/2010/12/

http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/bringing-home-bella

you'll never know how it will change your dog until it happens. Some get along fine some have a hard time. No easy predictions.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks Dave.... I actually read all of those articles yesterday.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

RIstream said:


> Thanks Dave.... I actually read all of those articles yesterday.


good for you , I like eager parents lol.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RIstream said:


> Aahhh conflicting opinions... I know this might sound crazy but we want to make sure that adding a buddy for Cooper won't change his personality somehow because he truly is just perfect for us.


I understand your concerns completely, because I feel the same way about our Kodi. But we just got back from visiting his breeder in NC, and Kodi had a WONDERFUL time playing with all his "cousins". He was respectful of the moms with pups, but not intimidated by them, and especially LOVED playing with an outgoing young adult girl that the Kings have.

The visit completely calmed my fears that when the time comes for another one, We can definitely find one that is a good match!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

As someone who did bring in a second Hav, my opinion is that I think you are smart to consider what this might do to Cooper's personality. Augie was two and a half when we brought Finn home. As a ten-week old pup, Augie thought Finn was great. As Finn got older, larger and stronger, Augie didn't think it was so great. At two and a half, Augie had mellowed considerably. He loves other dogs too and likes to play - it isn't like he is a stand-offish loner. But Finn has the energy of the Energizer bunny - HE DOES NOT STOP. I see them playing better these days, but it has taken awhile. When I take Augie to Rally class, he blossoms with the one on one attention. Finn is an attention hog and I have to work hard to be sure that Augie doesn't get shoved into the background. I love Finn to pieces - he has HUGE personality. But do I think he was the best match for Augie's personality? - No, I don't.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Linda that's what we fear. The only thing that has me thinking positive is the breeder's description of the pups personality sounds like she is describing Cooper so if they're kind of the same maybe it would be smooth for Coop.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Another thing to think about that I think may help is Cooper is a larger Hav at 17lbs and the new pup should only get to about 12. Maybe that will help Coop to not feel intimidated...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Donna, we got McGee when Abby was nearly four and she loved him right from the start. They play and wrestle on and off all day long! She is more laid back than him but he is also pretty calm, too. Abby wasn't a barker but picked it up from McGee. So, there are always pros and cons. So, I guess I'm not helping much!! It sounds like you're working we'll with the breeder and really that is the most you can do! Good luck with your decision - can't wait to see Coopers new little brother (or sister)!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

RIstream said:


> Another thing to think about that I think may help is Cooper is a larger Hav at 17lbs and the new pup should only get to about 12. Maybe that will help Coop to not feel intimidated...


At least in this house, size does not matter Bella is the Alpha and not even 7 lbs. My boys are 15 & 16 lbs and she gets them on their backs!! It's crazy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think it might also help to get two pups from the same breeder, who knows your older dog, assuming you were happy with your breeder. They would be more likely to be able to help you match energy levels.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

It is very difficult even for the experts to be totally certain as to which pup will be the best match,as their personalities grow and change as time goes by.I was advised that it would be better to add a female,but I think Dizzie would have been happier with another male,as Nellie can be very bossy,and Dizzie is gentle,thought it is fun to have a baby girl!She is very possessive with her people and her cats!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Karen I agree about the breeders. Unfortunately our original breeder was Tim from T-wags and he is taking some time away due to family issues but he referred us to his friends at Los Perritos and Lynn has been great so far. Cooper's dad is from Los Perritos and apparently Tim and Lynn worked together a lot so it's close . 
Well here goes....We decided on the boy!! We are starting to workout the logistics of getting him to Rhode Island from Florida...And think about all of the things we need again :whoo:


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

And yes with this puppy I am going to figure out how to get pictures posted on here!!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh...and let the name suggestions begin..:biggrin1:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I thought you were going to go with the boy! Maybe you could have Cooper and Pooper (at least in the beginning!) haha Seriously, I would have to give it some thought. The forum members were wonderful giving name suggestions for McGee. Where in Florida is Lynn located?


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Lynn is in Brooksville which is north of Tampa. Our daughter likes Charlie but we're not too sure... We need something that sounds good with Cooper....


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I think Charlie is cute, too. How long do you have to decide?

I thought Lynn was on the west coast. We are going to be on the east coast of FL next week to visit DH's sisters.

You are going to have so much fun! I had forgotten how much work it is to train a new puppy, though, when we got McGee. I was exhausted for the first three or four months it seems!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Not sure how long we have to decide. We're starting to put the flight together etc...Probably a week or two.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Time for an update...It looks like our new family member is going to be coming to us next Wednesday or Thursday!!! A little quicker than we thought so we're thrilled! Now we have to move a bit quicker on a name. It looks like we have it narrowed to a few but with 4 people trying to agree it's hard... But it seems like we all can agree on 1 or 2 strong possibilities. How about Riley? Cooper and Riley.... Has a nice ring to it doesn't it?


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Here he is!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

love his coloring!! What a sweet little thing...let us know the final name!
Sounds like lots more fun at your house soon! Congrats!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

My vote is for Snoopy! Congrats on your new addition  Can't believe I'm saying this, but I'm already thinking about getting another!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Your new puppy is a cutie. Can't wait to hear all about him. A new dog always changes the family dynamic, with training, patience, and love it can be a good transition. All the best and puppies are easier to introduce.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Our new puppy, Riley should be coming later this week on a flight from Tampa to Newark, NJ. We would have to drive 3 1/2 hours from RI to Newark to pick him up and then drive 3 1/2 back. Newark is the only non stop flight to the northeast so we don't have much choice. After a 2 hour flight another 3 1/2 in the car would stink for Riley but then a friend with a plane has come to the rescue... We are going to fly from RI to Newark and back and save a bunch of time and anxiety for the pup. Seems the flight is only 40 mins... It should be an interesting adventure... I'll get lots of pics


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow, lucky to have a friend with a plane!Riley is going to be one well travelled pup,he looks gorgeous,hope all goes well.
DH and I spent a very happy day in Rhode Island,sight seeing etc,it must be about 12 years ago now,time flies!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Change of plans...Got an email to confirm the flight and it turns out Riley is coming tomorrow!! We thought the flight to Newark was a direct flight but it turns out that it wasn't. If it wasn't going to be direct we decided to have him flown to Providence. It will be much easier to get him there...it's only 20 mins from our house. So Riley comes home tomorrow at 4:30pm!!!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh sooo exciting!!!! Come on home, Riley! Enjoy! There ain't nothin' better!!!! ('Cept a Baby, of course...)


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Can't wit to see pics!!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Riley is home!!! I'll get pics done soon..... he's awesome!!! So cute and such a little energy bug.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Yay! Congratulations, can't wait to see pics. 

Welcome home Riley!


----------

